# Chat room idiots



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

And there was me thinking that the chat room was for desperate serious people with dp wanting to share their experience and get some comfort from this nightmare illness............WRONG!!
Tonight the dp chatroom was being used by children playing silly games. Do these people really have dp or are they just here to take the piss?

They know who they are.

A sad night


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Chat room is for CHAT, not serious talk.


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

I see there are two chat rooms. It would make sense to have the chit chat in one and people needing help in the other.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

HOW DARE YOU!?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

Most of the time it seems to be just normal off-topic chat (common in every chat room/channel in the depths of Internet) but I think it's not so hard to start a DP/DR-discussion, just do it.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Hey, Xeper, my chat with you was thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

Andybelloc said:


> And there was me thinking that the chat room was for desperate serious people with dp wanting to share their experience and get some comfort from this nightmare illness............WRONG!!
> Tonight the dp chatroom was being used by children playing silly games. Do these people really have dp or are they just here to take the piss?
> 
> They know who they are.
> ...


 I am really sorry that you feel this way Andy, but you are sadly mistaken about the chat rooms. I am 22 years old, and I don't know if you consider me a child as you spoke about in your post, but I've lurked in the forum for quite a long time and never even posted or came into chat. I have had panic attacks since I was 6 years old, ocd starting about the same time, and agoraphobia since I was 17. Then, at 20, I thought things in my life could not be any worse until I developed dp...and the hell that has been in my life since then is totally undescribable, it's the most horrid thing I have ever experienced in my life. I am totally dissociated from the world, phyiscally and mentally. I no longer have friends because I dont know what to say to them anymore. I feel as if I am in a perpetual dream, as if I have no emotions or feelings. 
However, I said all this to say, I finally took the plunge and signed up to the board and came into chat so freaking nevous that I did not know what to do, these people do not even know me, but I was scared to death. Then, after a day or so I calmed down and started sharing with them; sharing my problems, sharing the good times and the bad times. These children as you call them are wonderful people. We laugh together, we cry together, and we are there for one another and I love them. I am sorry that you visit the chat during happy times; I think I have earned a happy time, for I have been sad for so long. When I am in the chat, I just feel so free more than I have felt in a long time. It's not all happy times in the chat, however. I have seen real sad times in chat where we are all feel dp so bad there will be 10 people in the room and no one is talking, but once we open up and let out our feelings, it seems that we all relate and get along. I am sorry, but these people are the family that I need. I thank them for being there with me through good and bad, and you are welcome to share the good times and the bad times with us as well. We need your support just as you could use ours. Hope to see you soon....


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

I wish I had never stepped foot in the chatroom. There are those who say that before I came, the chatroom was silent. If this is true, then I have a response: I regret it. Now, the chatroom has become a "social" place. However, while initially this may have been a good thing, the chatroom has degenerated into a place where the decadent and the depraved can prey upon the helpless and the suffering to sate their sadism and cruelty. They either take advantage of peoples' kindness and hurt them directly, or they gain peoples' trust for weeks and then betray them. Someone call the exterminator.

Yours truly, 
XEPER

P.S. You don't want me to resurrect "The Book of Hate," do you?


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

What's the book of hate?


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Xeper,

Do you feel I was cruel to you? I was trying to get to know you, and you seemed to be having a good time. If you feel I hurt you, I am sorry. I didn't intend to. But since you have replied this way and have surely seen my response to the list, I suppose you are in fact talking about me.

Well, there 'ya go -- I had no clue you were pyst. Too bad there are no transcripts...

Stop hating yourself -- it's a lonely club you belong to with a membership of one.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

XEPER, 
I don't understand what your problem is. Taking it out on this forum is very immature. You changing your mind suddenly about this chat is also totally stupid. PM me or talk to me on AIM. I'm surprised by you.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

I would actually be more happy if all of this was deleted because it has nothing to do with this site or has no molecule of positivity in the welfare of this site.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

With that glowing endorsement, Da'Burgh, I'll stop going into the chat forever. For that matter, since everyone is turning against me simply because I'm pointing out a few people who have hurt me and might hurt others, I hereby rescind my membership in this site.

Goodbye and Good Riddance,
XEPER

P.S. I have nothing more to say to any of you.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

XEPER, nobody is conspiring against you. I was simply stating how I think that you're handling this the wrong way. Nobody wants you to leave, and like always I just want you to try to chill. Stop this charade.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

I would just like to say that i had a very informative few words with Scattered and Soulbrotha about hollywoods Bill Murray and learnt of some of this fine actors lesser known works.

noone conspired against me or anything like that and it seemed ok. But the problem is its usually empty when i log on or else the people leave as soon as i enter.

Its my name i know. People are intimidated by its stunning brevity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Whatever happened to LEPER?


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I believe there's some weird problem in the chatroom where it broadcasts " such and such person left" messages when you enter, even though they may have left quite a while prior to your entering.

Also, thanks for putting in the nice word.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

what a stupid argument...


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I have chatted for some time in other chat rooms and the same held true in all the ones I visited. There will always be some who use it for fun and some who will use it innapropriately but we can start a chat about serious subjects and those who are interested can talk about that subject regardless. One thing about the chat room is that it is a good place to go to find others with similar problems. If there is silliness, ignore it and try to talk to someone privately. There is an ignore button I think. I go to this particular chatroom to be with others who are suffering the same way that I am with this condition personally. I am finding it very difficult to have a lot of fun and perhaps that will change in time. I think it is fine to have fun and be silly but not ever at anyone else's expense. I think there should be rules regarding the abuse of this room ( by abuse I mean that it is never appropriate to put another down or be ugly or hateful to those who are in such need and pain.) in that it's first and most primary purpose is to help those cope with a very difficult condition dp/dr. But, part of the coping for some is to have fun and lift their load for awhile. I say power to them and if you want to talk more seriously anyone can certainly e-mail me and I will meet you in the chatroom at a specific agreed upon time. Thanks for your consideration in reading this. Sincerely, freesong


----------

